# Blue lips!



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

This is my friend's betta, Poseidon. I helped her pick him out at Petco. Isn't he gorgeous? I love his bright colors and blue lips! I thought I'd share his photos...


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

he is a stunner! i love bettas with matching lipstick its so cute! your lucky to get a find like that in a petstore, so colourful and healthy!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! :nicefish:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww! i think the lip stick look is very cute and very hard to find because i have been searching everywhere to get one


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yeah he was a lucky find. Funny thing is, he was very dull colored in the pet store. Once my friend put him in his little set up, he brightened up SO much to this beautiful color he is now. It's amazing what a healthy environment can do to a betta!!!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I LOVE his lips!!!


----------



## shayabetta (Jan 19, 2011)

soo cute♥


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i have to agree. i came to this thread about 10 times lol!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

The blue lips are so cute!
His colors are gorgeous, he reminds me of one of those red white and blue popsicle stars.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

OMG! I love his lips! Too cute! ;-)


----------

